# RT renewal



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

My first-year RT expires 9/22, so I went to INM today to see about renewal. After a wait, I got to the information desk. That agent's interpretation of the rules is that applying RP is not an option, that I *have* to be on RT for all 4 years first. She seemed very certain of that. She also tried to tell me the most I could apply for was a 2 year extension. When I said nicely that I had read online I could apply for 3 years she acted dubious, and said I could try for a 3 year extension but it was doubtful they'd approve me. 

She gave me their standard form checklist (which gives the fee schedule, including a $6,825 option for 3 years), a letter in Spanish for me to fill-in-the-blanks on, and sent me away to gather documents.

They will want me to fill out the online tramite, and bring the following:
- The "tarjeta de residente"
- Passport 
- Utility bill (she said it didn't have to be in my name)
- 3 months of bank account statement.

For the financial statement, she first asked if I had a Mexican bank account. When I said no, she said I had to provide a translated account statement. She wrote on my instruction form "Traduccion por pento autorizado". 

All this is just to apply, the infantil photographs and receipt of fee payment come later.
I have to return with the above before 9/21, she said.

Perhaps if I had good Spanish, it would have gone differently, but it is what it is.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Is it normal to require financials at renewal? I assume you initially qualified stand-alone on income, not with _vínculo familiar_?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

eastwind said:


> My first-year RT expires 9/22, so I went to INM today to see about renewal. After a wait, I got to the information desk. That agent's interpretation of the rules is that applying RP is not an option, that I *have* to be on RT for all 4 years first. She seemed very certain of that. She also tried to tell me the most I could apply for was a 2 year extension. When I said nicely that I had read online I could apply for 3 years she acted dubious, and said I could try for a 3 year extension but it was doubtful they'd approve me.
> 
> She gave me their standard form checklist (which gives the fee schedule, including a $6,825 option for 3 years), a letter in Spanish for me to fill-in-the-blanks on, and sent me away to gather documents.
> 
> ...


I believe it was "traducción por perito autorizado".

When I gave them bank statements, I just provided a translation I did myself. It is mostly numbers anyway. They accepted my translation, but your office may be different. You might try asking an agent rather than the info desk about the RP. But in the end, you may be stuck with the local interpretation of the rules.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

xolo said:


> Is it normal to require financials at renewal? I assume you initially qualified stand-alone on income, not with _vínculo familiar_?


I have helped several friends renew Residente Temporal visa/cards after 1 year which they got with financial solvency proof at a Mexican Consulate and they always request and are given a 3 year RT card and here in San Luis Potosi and in Puerto Vallarta and I have read at other local INM offices when renewing they ask for 3 months of bank statements of monthly deposits. I also had to provide this when first applying for a 2 year Residente Temporal visa/card under the "Vinculo Familiar" law with no mínimum financial solvency proof and when changing from RT to Residente Permanente. No translation was needed but I did highlight my name, the different bank account numbers and the deposits and the balances. The law and rules don´t mention this requirement. I asked each time and they said: "We want to see how you pay your bills and there is no minimum deposit or balance just whatever you have will do." I asked when helping my friends renew also and was given the exact same answer. So some local INM offices ask for this and some don´t.

When I went to the IMSS to get a "Numbero de Seguro Social" they asked for an offical translation of my birth certficate. I asked where can I get it done. He said the fastest and cheapest is at the state univercity at their "Centro de Idiomas". He was correct as it cost only $150.00 pesos and took 2 hours.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> I have helped several friends renew Residente Temporal visa/cards after 1 year which they got with financial solvency proof at a Mexican Consulate and they always request and are given a 3 year RT card and here in San Luis Potosi and in Puerto Vallarta and I have read at other local INM offices when renewing they ask for 3 months of bank statements of monthly deposits. I also had to provide this when first applying for a 2 year Residente Temporal visa/card under the "Vinculo Familiar" law with no mínimum financial solvency proof and when changing from RT to Residente Permanente. No translation was needed but I did highlight my name, the different bank account numbers and the deposits and the balances. The law and rules don´t mention this requirement. I asked each time and they said: "We want to see how you pay your bills and there is no minimum deposit or balance just whatever you have will do." I asked when helping my friends renew also and was given the exact same answer. So some local INM offices ask for this and some don´t.
> 
> When I went to the IMSS to get a "Numbero de Seguro Social" they asked for an offical translation of my birth certficate. I asked where can I get it done. He said the fastest and cheapest is at the state univercity at their "Centro de Idiomas". He was correct as it cost only $150.00 pesos and took 2 hours.


That was a good deal. When I had my birth certificate translated for my citizenship application, I went to someone on the list of official translators. He charged me $600 or 700 pesos.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

When asked for the translation of bank statements, I went to my online bank account and found where I could change the language to Spanish. Then I printed it out and changed it back to English. I recall that persons still employed would apply for their RT visa showing bank statements with regular deposits from that employment. Then upon renewal the following year they no longer had those regular deposits as they were retired or working online, but not drawing SS. The question was at that time if they would have to show bank statements again at renewal and no longer qualify. It appears that some INM offices have caught on to that situation.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

sunnyvmx said:


> I recall that persons still employed would apply for their RT visa showing bank statements with regular deposits from that employment. Then upon renewal the following year they no longer had those regular deposits as they were retired or working online, but not drawing SS. The question was at that time if they would have to show bank statements again at renewal and no longer qualify. It appears that some INM offices have caught on to that situation.


This certainly has crossed my mind and you are probably correct in assuming this is the reason local INM offices ask for 3 months of bank statements for RT renewals and changing from RT to RP and have since the new SEGOB INM law came into effect on Nov. 9th. 2012. Maybe they don´t have a specific mínimum monthly deposit or mínimum balance but it seems they do want to see how you support yourself while residing in Mexico. 

Hypothetically if someone qualified for a preapproval from employment monthly deposits into their bank account at a Mexican Consulate and then renewed their RT after the first year and had no income stream or sufficient balance I guess they might be denied their renewal.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Can someone give me a quick assist with the Spanish on the tramite form?

My problem is they told me to go to www.gob.mx/tramites, click on Maigracion visa y pasaporte and then on condiciones y estancia en Mexico. Which is easy, but they don't tell me which of the 20 choices that presents is correct for my case. 

I'm guessing it's the last one, Expedicion de documento migratorio por renovacion, but I'm not sure.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, that is for the renewal of an immigration document.


----------

